# Are hundies the new 120s?



## kev mac (5/3/19)

I've noticed a somewhat disturbing trend where e-liquid manufacturers seem to be replacing 120 mil bottles with 100s but for the same price.I guess it was only a matter of time before they figured this out.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/19)

thx for bringing it to our attention.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (8/3/19)

ARYANTO said:


> thx for bringing it to our attention.


It shouldn't come as a surprise I guess. Almost every product goes through this and E Liquid has followed suit .
It's like the Hershey Bar,it has shrunken while the price inflates.The price in increase is sort of exspected but i hope the decrease in volume halts at 100.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (9/3/19)

kev mac said:


> I've noticed a somewhat disturbing trend where e-liquid manufacturers seem to be replacing 120 mil bottles with 100s but for the same price.I guess it was only a matter of time before they figured this out.



Who has been replacing 120mls with 100mls at the same price? I do not know of one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (25/3/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Who has been replacing 120mls with 100mls at the same price? I do not know of one.


There are a couple I can think of right off the bat that I buy often like BAM Bams Cannoli and Holy Cannoli also have "shrunk the kids" . Beard Vape liquid seems to be following this trend as I see with my latest purchase of The One.This seems to be a logical step in a business sense. I've noticed as i troll the juice sites that some are introducing new juices in hundies rather than the 120s. Heck I'm old enough to remember when Hershey Bars were twice as big and cost a nickel . P.S. sorry for the long delay for a response. The wife and I are moving so it's been kinda nuts.One can't imagine the junk that accumulates in 25 years at the same place.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 5


----------



## CMMACKEM (26/3/19)

kev mac said:


> There are a couple I can think of right off the bat that I buy often like BAM Bams Cannoli and Holy Cannoli also have "shrunk the kids" . Beard Vape liquid seems to be following this trend as I see with my latest purchase of The One.This seems to be a logical step in a business sense. I've noticed as i troll the juice sites that some are introducing new juices in hundies rather than the 120s. Heck I'm old enough to remember when Hershey Bars were twice as big and cost a nickel . P.S. sorry for the long delay for a response. The wife and I are moving so it's been kinda nuts.One can't imagine the junk that accumulates in 25 years at the same place.



I am not familiar with the "Cannoli"(By the way I hear Cassadega make the best).

Regarding Beard, they are not following the trend. The One range was priced at $12.50 for 100ml when Beard vape made 120mls in their traditional flavors, they were priced at $16.00. Same goes for Kilo, they have totally discontinued 120ml which I paid $14.50 for, the 100mls are now priced at $12.50

I reckon most of your gripe should be taken up with the retailer not the manufacturer.


----------



## Shakez (26/3/19)

I think costs in general go up, not only considering the actual liquid, but bottling, printing, fuel prices affecting transportation costs of raw materials and finished products, and thus leave manufacturers with 2 options, increase the price and to some vapers make their products unaffordable or keep price the same and reduce the size to remain affordable. Coca cola did the same thing over a few years actually, we are now down to a 300ml can supposedly at the same price as your 330ml. Unfortunately some of these companies (even non-vape considered) continue to drive profit increases year on year while we as the customers have to take the hit. 

That being said I have not noticed it with vape liquids. In fact, brands like TKO for example have changed from 60ml to 75ml at the same price. But I do not doubt that this will eventually be the reality, especially when the taxes hit vaping.


----------



## CMMACKEM (26/3/19)

Shakez said:


> I think costs in general go up, not only considering the actual liquid, but bottling, printing, fuel prices affecting transportation costs of raw materials and finished products, and thus leave manufacturers with 2 options, increase the price and to some vapers make their products unaffordable or keep price the same and reduce the size to remain affordable. Coca cola did the same thing over a few years actually, we are now down to a 300ml can supposedly at the same price as your 330ml. Unfortunately some of these companies (even non-vape considered) continue to drive profit increases year on year while we as the customers have to take the hit.
> 
> That being said I have not noticed it with vape liquids. In fact, brands like TKO for example have changed from 60ml to 75ml at the same price. But I do not doubt that this will eventually be the reality, especially when the taxes hit vaping.



 In 2016 I paid R290 for a 30ml usa import. In 2017 I paid R290 for a 60ml usa import of the exact same juice


----------



## kev mac (5/4/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> I am not familiar with the "Cannoli"(By the way I hear Cassadega make the best).
> 
> Regarding Beard, they are not following the trend. The One range was priced at $12.50 for 100ml when Beard vape made 120mls in their traditional flavors, they were priced at $16.00. Same goes for Kilo, they have totally discontinued 120ml which I paid $14.50 for, the 100mls are now priced at $12.50
> 
> I reckon most of your gripe should be taken up with the retailer not the manufacturer.


Cassadegga is excellent. I think It's the logical step in the retail world as this has happened with many products.I buy most of my juice on line here in the States and get pretty low prices as it is.I sometimes troll the sites and notice 100s are becoming more prevalent. I love my 120s.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (5/4/19)

kev mac said:


> Cassadegga is excellent. I think It's the logical step in the retail world as this has happened with many products.I buy most of my juice on line here in the States and get pretty low prices as it is.I sometimes troll the sites and notice 100s are becoming more prevalent. I love my 120s.



I miss my ANML Looper in 120ml which has been discontinued and replaced by 60ml


----------

